# Broadband in Chennai Unlimited No FUP 1k-1.5k



## mitraark (Apr 4, 2014)

Need a broadband connection in Chennai, Okkiyampet, Shollinganallur area, 

with no FUP ( or a significantly high one ) 

budget is preferably between 1000-1500 per month.

How is Reliance / Tikona around here, anyone have any idea?

Reliance 4mbps @ 1099 looks good but to be honest Im confused who to contact for it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2014)

@mods, Bot alert!!


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 8, 2014)

Is it a bot which posted this?


----------



## mitraark (Apr 11, 2014)

Registered in Tikona a week ago, called them up twice, they said they'll call back ASAP, no response till now. 

Some ISP named NetXpress offering 2 mbps at Rs1010 , no idea about their service and performance.

Okkiyampet-Thoraipakkam has almost no wired broadband services


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't go for Tikona.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2014)

Tikona Care said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for enquiring about our Tikona service.
> 
> ...



what??

are you for real?

if yes, why dont you resolve OP's queries??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know why the @TDF forum admins. or mods. are letting entry to this @$%&^**%#$ Tikona F*C* in our forums???

What is wrong with you mods?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 11, 2014)

mitraark said:


> Need a broadband connection in Chennai, Okkiyampet, Shollinganallur area,
> 
> with no FUP ( or a significantly high one )
> 
> ...



Link: ACT Broadband | 25 MBPS | IPTV | Digital TV | Analog TV | Internet Connection | Broadband High Speed


----------

